# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The worst abandoned plot lines of the last 10 years?

## tib2d2

First time posting in this forum, hope this is the right place for it.

Nothing more frustrating than an abandoned story arc.  We all hope it'll conclude or finish up in a later issue, but sometimes story arcs or plots we've been loving just get abandoned and ignored.  Typically happens as a casualty of a new creative team coming in, or victim to the publisher's need to start a new volume with a #1 issue, or just plain laziness.

Between 2008 and now, what is your pick for the worst case of an abandoned story line?

----------


## j9ac9k

First thing that came to my mind:
GREEN LANTERN - Lost Army/Edge of Oblivion.  For NO apparent reason, the entire GLC disappears from this universe and pops up in the universe previous to this one.  Interesting premise, the GLC far from home, on the run, what's a young Krona doing there?  etc... Aside from Lost Army getting the plug pulled then having the Edge of Oblivion pick up almost none of the plot points, the GLC find their way back to this universe.  Okay great.... but_ what the hell happened in the first place???_

TRINITY OF SIN - What the heck was the deal with The Question?  I guess that version will have to remain an enigma wrapped in a riddle suffocated by a doomed premise...

----------


## Hatut Zeraze

> TRINITY OF SIN - What the heck was the deal with The Question?  I guess that version will have to remain an enigma wrapped in a riddle suffocated by a doomed premise...


The most appreciated of all suffocations.

----------


## U.N. Owen

ULTIMATIUM 

This event was a disaster, but who on Earth picked up the body of Dr. Strange Jr.? Was I supposed to assume it was Clea or Dr. Strange Sr.?

----------


## LordMikel

Where is Rose Wilson's mom?  Rose Wilson determined her mom was still alive when she didn't return during Blackest Night.  Went looking for her and ... nothing.

----------


## katefan

Back right before Avengers Disassembled there was a mediocre run that introduced a new character called Lionheart who sported Captain Britain's original costume (And looked much better in it as well, imo.), and she was forbidden from revealing her identity to her kids.  Whatever happened to her?  Did the editors just forget about her?  I lost track of her.

----------


## KyCoo

The trinity of sin.

----------


## SJNeal

> First thing that came to my mind:
> GREEN LANTERN - Lost Army/Edge of Oblivion.  For NO apparent reason, the entire GLC disappears from this universe and pops up in the universe previous to this one.  Interesting premise, the GLC far from home, on the run, what's a young Krona doing there?  etc... Aside from Lost Army getting the plug pulled then having the Edge of Oblivion pick up almost none of the plot points, the GLC find their way back to this universe.  Okay great.... but_ what the hell happened in the first place???_
> 
> TRINITY OF SIN - What the heck was the deal with The Question?  I guess that version will have to remain an enigma wrapped in a riddle suffocated by a doomed premise...


Ugh, that whole GLC mess annoys me to this day.  

I actually liked the Trinity of Sin, and thought the New 52 _Phantom Stranger_ books was an underrated gem.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

The whole concept of Pandora (part of the Trinity of Sin) was seemingly changed right after the whole new 52 started and geared towards that big 2013 crossover they did. It seemed like Pandora was a big part of the whole merging of Universes and a new era Harbinger basically. She knew all the universes and possibly was someone who had seen all the different Earth's at some point. Instead comically they did this whole...Trinity of Sin deal and went that way. 

                Rebirth in 2016 seemed to be them saying , yeah that was stupid and we see Pandora realize the whole battling the deadly sins of man was not actually real.

----------


## Personamanx

Probably only choosing this because I'm a huge _Runaways_ fan, but I would said everything about the last Four issues of the Third series. A lot happened in those few issues, the title was put on hiatus before transitioning into cancelled, and when they showed up next it was all basically swept under the rug. Well, not everything. They acknowledged that the dinosaur died, but everything else was left up in the air. That includes resurrecting a character with no explanation, and then having that character be resurrected again when the title returned.

----------


## Cherokee Jack

Sonic Disruptors.

----------


## CaptCleghorn

Alan Moore's 1963.

Miracleman

Where did Sam Beckett leap next?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Where did Sam Beckett leap next?



                Had Bakula not decided on doing Enterprise in 1999/2000 then we would have found out. Sci-Fi (now SyFy) was gonna do an updated series of Quantum Leap. The 2 hour movie would have Beckett's 2 kids decide to go find their father. Al I believe would not be involved and I believe that Sam Beckett would be found but his children was now leapers and he would have the Al role . With rotating episodes featuring his son and daughter taking his role having to fix things and hopefully leap home.

----------


## Starman

> Back right before Avengers Disassembled there was a mediocre run that introduced a new character called Lionheart who sported Captain Britain's original costume (And looked much better in it as well, imo.), and she was forbidden from revealing her identity to her kids.  Whatever happened to her?  Did the editors just forget about her?  I lost track of her.


Her story picked up, and was resolved IIRC in New Excalibur by Chris Claremont.

----------


## TheMaker1610

Ultimate Spiderman (Pre-ultimatum): Whatever happened to Eddie Brock after he was kidnapped by Beetle, on Latveria orders?

Ultimate Comics X-Men: Everything about Spencer's runs got ignored or soft-retconned by Wood (I really liked the big game Spencer had in mind, so I am still annoyed by how his run "ended", to this day).

The whole Pandora's deal, that got absolutely nowhere, aside from a cameo in DC Rebirth, like 5 YEARS LATER

Everything about Bendis' Miles Ultimate run, being ignored after he landed on 616 (by the same writer..)

The Rise of the Seven Seas being teased in JL, but never actually happening (to my knowledge)

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Ultimate Spiderman (Pre-ultimatum)
> The whole Pandora's deal, that got absolutely nowhere, aside from a cameo in DC Rebirth, like 5 YEARS LATER


                       DC seemingly changed the entire aspect of Pandora as we saw by 2013 and installed the whole 7 Deadly Sins aspect by the Forever Evil lead in. There was the Trinity of Sin branch of titles they did to explain more of the back story involving Pandora , The Question and Phantom Stranger. But all of them was cancelled because they were awful . Bt 2016 they decided to just kill off Pandora and never really bring up the Trinity of Sin at all.

----------


## csmith25

> Had Bakula not decided on doing Enterprise in 1999/2000 then we would have found out. Sci-Fi (now SyFy) was gonna do an updated series of Quantum Leap. The 2 hour movie would have Beckett's 2 kids decide to go find their father. Al I believe would not be involved and I believe that Sam Beckett would be found but his children was now leapers and he would have the Al role . With rotating episodes featuring his son and daughter taking his role having to fix things and hopefully leap home.


There is still time for them to do this project.  I hope!

----------


## TheNewFiftyForum

Lex Luthor cooking up a plan with Owlman of the Crime Syndicate while he was a serving member of the Justice League in Geoff Johns' run.

----------


## TheRay

Probably the only time anything like this has happened is when a line gets prematurely cancelled.

----------


## Jness

The fallout of Doomsday Clock.  =)

----------


## TheRay

> First thing that came to my mind:
> GREEN LANTERN - Lost Army/Edge of Oblivion.  For NO apparent reason, the entire GLC disappears from this universe and pops up in the universe previous to this one.


I thought it was assumed that that was part of the fallout from Doctor Manhattan.

----------


## Montressor

I also wanted to see 1963 resolved. I still re-read that entire beautiful series from time to time.

----------


## K7P5V

> Originally Posted by CaptCleghorn
> 
> 
> Alan Moore's 1963.
> 
> 
> I also wanted to see 1963 resolved. I still re-read that entire beautiful series from time to time.


Me too. And the big finale was to be drawn by Jim Lee. But sadly, he never got around to it.  :Frown:

----------


## TheRay

> The most appreciated of all suffocations.


But it’s non-existent.

----------


## Otto Gruenwald

Convergence.

There was SO much potential in revisiting all the characters and places of old continuities. Take how the LOSH befriended the Atomic Knights or Kal-L meating Red Son Superman. Once everyone went back home, you still had stories you could have told with them interacting. I'd kill for a book where the LOSH help the Atomic Knights clean up their world.

----------


## The One and Only

Marvel and James Robinson's *ALL-NEW INVADERS* had a storyline throughout it involving the Martians from Killraven and War of the Worlds. It looked like the team was going for a *SECRET INVASION* type of story involving the Martians' plans throughout history. Right before the mag was suddenly cancelled, the tale was ended, a story involving Neo-Nazis happened. But then the mag was cancelled before even that story was finished. Also there was a storyline left hanging involving a device the Kree got their blue mitts on an artifact called the God's Whisper. Which would enable the wielder control any god, deity. It was used by Kree Persuer, Tanalath, to control the Eternal Ikaris. After Ikaris was freed, the Eternal took possession of the God's Whisper, and he along with the rest of the Eternals planned retaliation against the Kree Empire. Their plan involved using the God's Whisper to sic Galactus on the Kree. The World Devourer they found trapped in the Negative Zone after the events of ULTIMATE CATACLYSM. The War of the Worlds one bugged me the most as a fan the original novel, and its various incarnations and takes on it.

----------


## Wall-Crawler

The unborn child of Peter and MJ that Norman apparently killed or abducted............Marvel tries to pretend it never happened, and whenever Peter's great life tragedies or Norman's misdeeds are brought up, they always skip that one, and it's the most brutal of all I'd say.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Probably only choosing this because I'm a huge _Runaways_ fan, but I would said everything about the last Four issues of the Third series. A lot happened in those few issues, the title was put on hiatus before transitioning into cancelled, and when they showed up next it was all basically swept under the rug. Well, not everything. They acknowledged that the dinosaur died, but everything else was left up in the air. That includes resurrecting a character with no explanation, and then having that character be resurrected again when the title returned.


I haven't followed Runaways since that third volume ended. Did Xavin ever come back?

----------


## Personamanx

> I haven't followed Runaways since that third volume ended. Did Xavin ever come back?


No. Xavin is still trapped in space with the Majesdanians. They've barely been mentioned in the current series, and haven't even appeared in flashbacks. It's not a great look for the kids considering how many plot coupons they have, and the no-Skrulls on Earth policy hasn't been around in years. I recall Jeremy Whitley expressing interest in them for Future Foundation, but that book didn't get much of a shot.

I believe the last time they ever appeared, it was a cameo in the original A-Force mini-series alongside Gert Yorkes.

----------


## Steel Inquisitor

The baby May storyline from the Spider-man clone saga.

----------


## Cyberstrike

What was going to happen to Killer Croc in the Williams/Blackman run on _Batwoman_ and where there run was going in general. After _Batwoman Annual_ #1 the whole series went downhill real fast and Batwoman has never quite recovered as a character in the comics.

Did the crew of the _Lost Light_ ever find the Knights of Cybertron? No, they didn't because Unicron ate that whole universe but the main plot of _The Transformers: More Than Meets The Eye/The Transformers: Lost Light_ was a ship of misfit Autobots and Decepticons was going to find the ancient Knights of Cybertron to rediscover their lost culture and writer James Roberts only used that plot as an excuse to write Transformers stories and I think he stated that the Knights of Cybertron never really interested him at all.

----------


## The Cool Thatguy

> What was going to happen to Killer Croc in the Williams/Blackman run on _Batwoman_ and where there run was going in general. After _Batwoman Annual_ #1 the whole series went downhill real fast and Batwoman has never quite recovered as a character in the comics.
> 
> Did the crew of the _Lost Light_ ever find the Knights of Cybertron? No, they didn't because Unicron ate that whole universe but the main plot of _The Transformers: More Than Meets The Eye/The Transformers: Lost Light_ was a ship of misfit Autobots and Decepticons was going to find the ancient Knights of Cybertron to rediscover their lost culture and writer James Roberts only used that plot as an excuse to write Transformers stories and I think he stated that the Knights of Cybertron never really interested him at all.


The plotline was resolved, actually. I'd rather not spoil it, but more than meets the eye actually did an excellent job resolving their subplots. I can only think of a few that went unresolved.

----------


## Montressor

> First thing that came to my mind:
> GREEN LANTERN - Lost Army/Edge of Oblivion.  For NO apparent reason, the entire GLC disappears from this universe and pops up in the universe previous to this one.  Interesting premise, the GLC far from home, on the run, what's a young Krona doing there?  etc... Aside from Lost Army getting the plug pulled then having the Edge of Oblivion pick up almost none of the plot points, the GLC find their way back to this universe.  Okay great.... but_ what the hell happened in the first place???_
> 
> TRINITY OF SIN - What the heck was the deal with The Question?  I guess that version will have to remain an enigma wrapped in a riddle suffocated by a doomed premise...


Guaranteed Johns, much as I love him, had no idea whatsoever who the Question was going to end up being or even how the story was going to play out before committing it to the page.

----------


## David Walton

> I actually liked the Trinity of Sin, and thought the New 52 _Phantom Stranger_ books was an underrated gem.


You are absolutely right. J.M. DeMatteis' *Phantom Stranger* run is brilliant. And Fernando Blanco's art! Breathtaking. His depictions of heaven and hell are wonderful.

----------


## Stanlos

> First time posting in this forum, hope this is the right place for it.
> 
> Nothing more frustrating than an abandoned story arc.  We all hope it'll conclude or finish up in a later issue, but sometimes story arcs or plots we've been loving just get abandoned and ignored.  Typically happens as a casualty of a new creative team coming in, or victim to the publisher's need to start a new volume with a #1 issue, or just plain laziness.
> 
> Between 2008 and now, what is your pick for the worst case of an abandoned story line?


Wonder Woman saw a great deal of sabotage from DiDio.  His silliness saw the abandonment of the original Amazons Attack as well as the evolution of the Pantheon and the follow up war with Darkseid.  Those get my vote.

----------


## PCN24454

The Gonzalez siblings just disappear in Slott’s run of Spider-Man despite Slott setting Vinny up as a disciple of Green Goblin.

----------


## BlueElf94

Nightcrawler no longer having a soul has yet to be resolved to my satisfaction.  Sure, it was mentioned in X-Men Gold, but it's pretty much been swept under the rug since.

----------


## LordMikel

Ginny Hex and what was in the back of her truck?

----------


## Bruce Wayne

> Between 2008 and now, what is your pick for the worst case of an abandoned story line?


The New 52 integration of the Wildstorm Universe and the Daemonites that was leading to some sort of crossover before comic sales for New 52 took a plunge off the cliff.

----------


## PCN24454

> The New 52 integration of the Wildstorm Universe and the Daemonites that was leading to some sort of crossover before comic sales for New 52 took a plunge off the cliff.


Sadly, mergers are often like that.

----------


## From The Shadows

> Nightcrawler no longer having a soul has yet to be resolved to my satisfaction.  Sure, it was mentioned in X-Men Gold, but it's pretty much been swept under the rug since.


I think a lot of readers just gave up on it. _Or_ it just means that the "soul" is really not about the human idea of one and you cant really lose it as long as you are still yourself in the end. I'm not sure but maybe that.

----------


## Cyberstrike

The Wedding of Kate Kane and Maggie Sawyer that never happened in _Batwoman_. The first meeting between Kate Kane and Jamie Sawyer, Maggie's daughter, which did happen but was underwhelming to but it mildly and the set up that Jamie learns that Kate is Batwoman never went anywhere. All thanks to that idiot Dan DiBio.

----------


## Option38

Going back more than 10 years, but I ran across something in my back issues. In Uncanny X-Men (vol 1), circa issue 105 or so (1977-ish), a fan writes in to talk about Professor Xavier being legally dead. In the "old' X-Men days, pre "Giant Size", Professor Xavier was believed dead and all of his assets, including the Mansion, were transferred to Scott Summers (Cyclops). I don't recall this being addressed in the "new" relaunch...or even to date.

Obviously, I don't have 100% recall of every little X-plot element, but was this ever brought up, from 1977 to today? Even if it was a throwaway line of dialouge and only addressed in a word balloon. Like: "well, Professor, I just settled all your affairs over your supposed death and you're fully back in charge of your assets... hey, it's Garrok!".

----------


## worstblogever

Gonna have to say, it's hard to do worse for any story than Carol Danvers' sexual assault and pregnancy arc from Avengers #197. 100% glad it's never mentioned.

https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/carol-...er-darkest-arc

----------


## exile001

> The New 52 integration of the Wildstorm Universe and the Daemonites that was leading to some sort of crossover before comic sales for New 52 took a plunge off the cliff.


I think this was wrapped up in a single Superman annual, with a vague 'you've beaten us but you haven't REALLY beaten us' at the end.

----------


## exile001

So much from Johns' Justice League, including but not limited to..

What was the a plan for Superman & Wonder Woman's relationship?
How was Superman/Wonder Woman a threat to the future, at least enough to erase two Booster Golds?
Who was Brother Eye's new programmer? Didn't seem to be the Crime Syndicate ("him") and GRID didn't exist yet. 
What happened to Element Woman?
What was the plan for Lex Luthor in the Justice League?
What was the plan for Captain Cold in the Justice League?
What was the plan for Lex Luthor knowing Batman's secret identity?
What was the plan for baby Darkseid?

Some of these might have been answered, I'd completely checked out by Darkseid War, as half of John's Justice League run felt like unexplored/halted ideas or endings changed to reflect the next thing he thought of.

----------


## hairys

Recent, but still annoying that Warren Ellis spent two years building out a very interesting "Wild Storm" universe/imprint -- that was updated for modern times with major tech conglomerates controlling the world -- and now we're never going to get more stories to emerge from it.  Wildcats would've been awesome, imo.

----------


## Alan2099

> Going back more than 10 years, but I ran across something in my back issues. In Uncanny X-Men (vol 1), circa issue 105 or so (1977-ish), a fan writes in to talk about Professor Xavier being legally dead. In the "old' X-Men days, pre "Giant Size", Professor Xavier was believed dead and all of his assets, including the Mansion, were transferred to Scott Summers (Cyclops). I don't recall this being addressed in the "new" relaunch...or even to date.
> 
> Obviously, I don't have 100% recall of every little X-plot element, but was this ever brought up, from 1977 to today? Even if it was a throwaway line of dialouge and only addressed in a word balloon. Like: "well, Professor, I just settled all your affairs over your supposed death and you're fully back in charge of your assets... hey, it's Garrok!".


There was also an issue in the 90s or early 2000s where Juggernaut came to the Mansion to claim ownership of it because Xavier was in prison at the time.  Juggernaut even brought his lawyer.  

I don't think this was ever followed up either.

----------


## newparisian

> There was also an issue in the 90s or early 2000s where Juggernaut came to the Mansion to claim ownership of it because Xavier was in prison at the time.  Juggernaut even brought his lawyer.  
> 
> I don't think this was ever followed up either.


X-men 70 by Joe Kelly.

----------


## ChadH

> Recent, but still annoying that Warren Ellis spent two years building out a very interesting "Wild Storm" universe/imprint -- that was updated for modern times with major tech conglomerates controlling the world -- and now we're never going to get more stories to emerge from it.  Wildcats would've been awesome, imo.


I agree with this. So much potential left on the table.

----------


## Montressor

Did we ever find out what the deal was with the woman who apparently had the actual car from the cover of Action #1 over in one of the Superman books?

----------


## 80sForever

> Did we ever find out what the deal was with the woman who apparently had the actual car from the cover of Action #1 over in one of the Superman books?


Amazing since Action #1000 had "The Car" by Geoff Johns Richard Donner which retconned the scene and Butch Mason. And then Bendis has the female villain with the car in Action 1006 with no follow-up that I am aware of.

----------

